# Betta theme song contest!



## Hope (May 19, 2013)

*I have permission from sakura8 for starting this contest.*
*This contest is not, in any way sponsored or affiliated with BettaFish.com*








I made this contest, because I wanted to see who could give their betta the best and most fitting theme song of all. You are supposed to post a picture of your betta and then a link to the theme song below. It is optional, but you can also add a caption to the picture.








the prizes are....
15$ to spend on anything on aquabid
(although this not likely to be the prize)
or
6 bettas from my next breeding
(this may be a while, because im still ordering the parents)
and
10 pieces of art
(this will be included, with any of the above picked.)

*(the prizes will be picked by me)*​


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Could it be a poem, or does it have to be a song?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I thought "Born in the USA" fit my betta Tie Dyed Patriot.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZD4ezDbbu4


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Thanks Hope for the contest its going to be really fun !

xShainax love your entry !


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> xShainax love your entry !


Thank you.  I thought it fit him perfectly


----------



## Hope (May 19, 2013)

@MattsBettas
Yes, but a theme song is preferred.

@xShainax
I really like that bettas colors!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

*Igneel*

Igneel is named after the fire dragon in Fairy Tail so i think the theme to the show is the most fitting for him

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Feazzptg0ms


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

I'd like to enter my betta, Maximus, named after the star gladiator in the movie Gladiator. The song that I'm entering is "Now We Are Free" from the movie and I think it fits well with my Maximus because he has a whole 10g tank to himself and is as free as a domesticated betta can get. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7wwIvAflEc


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Is it okay if we enter a betta that has passed away?


----------



## Sakejing (Oct 21, 2012)

LOLOL why did you ask? you couldve just posted it up , no one would know


----------



## Sakejing (Oct 21, 2012)

LOLOLOL!! the dead fish song did you wrote it? it was awesome


----------



## Wildbetta (Mar 26, 2013)

Sexy and I Know It by LMFAO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyx6...outube.com/watch?v=wyx6JDQCslE&has_verified=1

This boy although beautiful does not have the best finnage or color pattern but he was the one that was always looking at the camera and "posing" for it. He reminds me of the guys that made the video. LOL Here are a couple of shots of him.



Front view


3/4 view


Side view


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Sakejing said:


> LOLOL why did you ask? you couldve just posted it up , no one would know


 because the song relates to my fish's death and its kind of obvious.


----------



## Hope (May 19, 2013)

@Mar
Yes, you can.

*Knotice: Niether of the top prizes are guaranteed, but the bottom one is.
The second prize will only be given out if you live in the same country as me.*


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Hope said:


> @Mar
> Yes, you can.
> 
> *Knotice: Niether of the top prizes are guaranteed, but the bottom one is.
> The second prize will only be given out if you live in the same country as me.*



Thank you!

This is my fish Perseus at his prime.



And when I first got him (also how he looked before he died)



He passed away around 2 weeks ago. 
This song kind of got me through it, as I was really depressed.
He was healing and was perfectly fine, then suddenly his
health just deteriorated.




This is this song I chose for him.

Haven't found songs for my other fishies yet, but this really got me thinking!
Thanks for your time.


----------



## bettafishgirl (Mar 29, 2013)

Can I post a video of my fish swimming with his theme song in the background


----------



## ktmrox11 (May 19, 2013)

*Triton*

Here is my little fighter, Triton and this wicked mash up as his theme song.http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QOvSoEOFjbQ
I chose this doing as Triton's theme song because I first found Triton as a tiny baby Betta at Petco, barely surviving in his mucky little cup. I brought him home and kept him in a small tank with two dwarf frogs, an otocinclus catfish, and several Malaysian trumpet snails. Well, I went on a vacation and left them to the care of an old vacation feeder. When I returned home after three days, the tank water was clouded with food and smelled awful. Everyone in the tank had died of ammonia poisoning EXCEPT Triton! The little bugger survived the whole ordeal at no less than six weeks old. That's why he is my little survivor!


----------



## Vickytoria3112 (Jun 4, 2013)

Here's Elfy and the song that I chose is "Becoming One of The People," Avatar soundtrack.

I know he's not a person but he learned to get along with his tank mates and he's the same color as the characters.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnIyfhAhNIw


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Here's my boy the Tiny Yellow Submarine and his theme song "Gold Forever" by The Wanted  because I think he's golden and I lurve The Wanted too.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvGHtcjQZec


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Are we allowed to enter multiple fish and/or fish that have passed?


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

when does this contest end?


----------



## PhischAndChips (Feb 8, 2013)

Memphis and the song he was named for
Walking in Memphis


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Light Em Up - Here's the link.
By: Fall Out Boy

I chose this song because when I was about to buy Breme, it was either him or this orange HM I had to choose from and they had this flaring contest. So, he won.  And I hope this contest is still on. lol

This is him, still in his cup flaring at the HM.


----------



## PhischAndChips (Feb 8, 2013)

Is my picture showing up at all?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

PhischAndChips said:


> Is my picture showing up at all?


I don't see a picture  Are you selecting "add new post" instead of posting in the quick reply box?


----------



## PhischAndChips (Feb 8, 2013)

My fish Memphis










and the song he was named for: Walking In Memphis


----------



## HeadlessLegoMom (Jun 30, 2013)

I haven't put Buttercup's pictures onto the computer yet because it has been acting up. (The computer, not the Betta) Can someone please PM me and let me know how to post a picture and song so I'll know how to upload them? Also, how do I make an avatar pic? I have been singing SnoopDogg's S-N-double O-P-D-O-double Gizee with Buttercup's name: B-U-double T-E-R 'n then C-U-P! Haha


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Here's my hm girl Mercedes. During spawning she was beat up really badly. Her anal was nipped and her belly had scars and she then got a bacteria infection. There was fuzz all around the wound. I tried treated her and when I woke up the next day she was floating on the surface of her hospital tank. I had to go to school and didn't have time to burry her. When I got back she was swimming around still bent up but better. Now she is thriving happily today. 

I chose the song "I will survive" due to the fighter in her. http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=Faf1ch7Q9XE&desktop_uri=/watch?v=Faf1ch7Q9XE


----------



## Emparios (Jun 20, 2013)

This is my ferocious little boy, Pippin









He attacks, and flares at, EVERYTHING. Me, his reflection, decorations. He also has a habit of sneaking up on and attacking a stick I use to move the thermometer in his tank (which his constant swimming tends to knock around). The picture is of him in one of his rare still moments, right before flaring at his reflection. These habits of violence have earned him the ever so cliché Jaws theme song!


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

Here's Odysseus who's theme song is, perhaps predictably, "Blue" by Eiffel 65.

The song is especially fitting considering that he is super active!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLBZLjLBMKs


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

charislynne said:


> when does this contest end?


I am not sure when it ends since Hope does not say at the beginning of her thread. I have sent a pm to Hope to see if this contest should remain open since Hope has not been active on the forum this month. I will let everyone know when I get a reply from Hope. Thanks for your question charislynne


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

well, pischandchips, you have to click on the paperclip icon and then add your picture from your computer and upload the picture


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

No reply to my pm from Hope so I am going to close this thread till I hear from her and then if she would like we can open up this thread again so the contest can continue. Thanks for your understanding !


----------

